# All Avs & Sigs, no pixels?  FOR SHAME



## Shabadage (Jan 4, 2009)

This art section needs more pixels.  It's great you guys can use photoshop to make Avs & Sigs, but where's all the pixel work?  Post whatever you've got in this thread.  GBATEMP NEEDS MORE PIXELS.

I'll start with my avatar.  I've got more, but I need to pay my damn domain host to get my site back up.


----------



## Anakir (Jan 4, 2009)

It's not by me, but I got a pixelart-avatar made by the famous AbyssWolf.


----------



## Shabadage (Jan 4, 2009)

You should throw it in your actual post in case you change your AV sometime in the future.


----------



## Reaper (Jan 4, 2009)

http://one.zeelot.webfactional.com/forum/v...;thread_id=1074
I used to to pixel art A LOT 2-3 years ago. That thread has a few of my best.
2 that expired on imageshack?


----------



## JPH (Jan 4, 2009)

Ya know, I could really do with a nice badge. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The one we slapped on looks really naff and un-polished.


----------



## Noitora (Jan 4, 2009)

JPH said:
			
		

> Ya know, I could really do with a nice badge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seeing your name in blue in the portal made me think that you became a moderator again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's really hard being one, right?


----------



## JPH (Jan 4, 2009)

Noitora said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your post is kinda off-topic, man, but I'll answer your question.
Moderating ain't easy, especially for someone like me. I let people get to me, they dig deep at me, and I usually am one to let my ego take control.
It really depends on who you are, how well you can handle situations, your people skills, and a bunch of other stuff heh.
(Actually I still have ability to moderate posts, but shh...don't tell anyone heh)

Also, if anyone actually would pixel up a news-type badge for me, I'd sure as heck be honored and of course you could have your artwork displayed under my name at all times!


----------



## DrKupo (Jan 4, 2009)

I could use an avatar. I don't hate one atm. BRB, making avatar.


----------



## dice (Jan 4, 2009)

JPH said:
			
		

> Ya know, I could really do with a nice badge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe too small but I did this myself around 4 years ago


----------



## JPH (Jan 4, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, I think that would fit member groups more...ya dig?


----------



## dice (Jan 4, 2009)

(Sorry guys.... I just had to)


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 5, 2009)

*Summons Taka.m*


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 7, 2009)

is there any type of drawing program for pixel art or do i zoom in paint and start dotting 0_o


----------



## Reaper (Jan 8, 2009)

use paint noob
but it takes a long time







to be pro
like me




and i spam cause i'm mad


----------



## Galacta (Jan 8, 2009)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> *Summons Taka.m*


Has he finished Twinsen yet?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i agree, more pixel ARTISTS!


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 8, 2009)

:3

is it okay?


----------



## updowners (Jan 8, 2009)

Stickmen: Blood Fountain 
made by me


----------



## reimu (Jan 9, 2009)

Okay so... really random, REALLY random. I made these quite a long time ago. 














































Yes that's right, it's a sparkling poop and colin firth.


----------

